# Hunt whip repairs?



## nicnag (23 January 2011)

Morning folks

I've been a very lucky girl as I have been gifted a lovely Swaine and Adeney antique hunt whip. It's been 'well loved' but is still really sound although the end of the thong is coming apart and it could probably do with a clean up. I'd also like to get it valued as the person who gave it to me reckons it's worth around £200 (it has the makers mark and silver collar) so I'd probably stick it on the home insurance just in case.
So, anyone know somewhere reputable I could send it for repair etc? Any idea on how much it might cost!

Thanks!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (23 January 2011)

David Thorne, Lapford, Devon. He does a brilliant job and is very reasonable- he has his own website- good luck.


----------



## Happy Hunter (23 January 2011)

Exact same thing happend to me! 
Does the silver collar have any marks - Lion? anchor ect - Its facinating to find out the history!
Mine was made in 1911!!!

http://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html

Actually my local saddler in Goosey, Oxon just did a lovely job of repair on the lash end 

Good luck and enjoy it!!!
I did make a little velcro loop on my hunting breast plate to hold it for me - I am a little worried about dropping it!!!


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (24 January 2011)

I sent my hunting whip (which had a large crack in the silver neck) to our local jewellers who said they could fill in the crack to fix it. I had to wait ages and when i eventually got it back found they had REPLACED the whole silver shaft and, (although it looks nice), had removed its antique hall mark and the name and date from when it was made. SO gutted because it is not worth much any more, so when you send it make sure they are aware of its value!!!!!  xx


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (24 January 2011)

I have a swaine and adeney whip aswell. It's dated 1924 and has the initials GWL and Cambridge on the silver collar.

I sent it to Ian Burns and he did a fabulous job, very reasonable and very quick too.

http://ianburnswhipmaker.vpweb.co.uk/


----------



## RunToEarth (24 January 2011)

Like Rosie says, send it to David Thorne, he honestly works wonders, cannot praise him enough.


----------

